# Car Ran Hot After Checking Coolant Level Campaign 14417



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm missing something here.

So to clarify, the recall was specific to checking coolant level, topping off to specification if required, and verify there is no visable leakage point.....this is a visual inspection.

Two weeks later, you are seeing a overheat situation, but there is no coolant leak and the level remains correct.

The cause of the overheat condition is a electric cooling fan inoperative......

A unhappy coincidence, I agree with......but as described, thats all it is.....a coincidence.....nothing the dealer could do to foresee the failure and there was no stated reason to look for a cooling fan issue at that time.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We have not seen problems with the cooling system fans so I agree with Robby that this is nothing more than bad timing. You might be able to get them to at least pay for the part if you sweet talk your dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

On another similar post, the OP was wondering about powertrain coverage relating to the fan motor.

Powertrain does not extend out to ancillary components such as that.....if it did, relative to the cooling system, it could then be said the heater core, the blower motor, and any related hoses and wiring would be powertrain.

Not gonna happen.
This is a situation where the buyer was given the opportunity to purchass extended service coverage but chose to roll the dice.
Then, the fan and related components would be covered, less the chosen deductable.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How is the coolant level after the overheat? Excess pressure from overheating may have caused a leak.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

We are left hanging so far.....the OP ranted and then, POOF!

Hasn't posted since.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

He posted first thing this morning - it is Sunday and most dealerships are closed today. I wouldn't expect an answer today.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I was just noticing that. Oh well hope this coolant fan issue isnt a common problem around 55k cause im only a few Ks from that mileage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the first time I've seen it reported here and we have quite a few members who are at or above 55K. My car is sitting at 59,999 miles right now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The OP contacted me VIA PM.

I have tried to further the understanding of where powertrain coverage begins and ends with the OP.

We'll see.
Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't yet forsee a spate of fan motor failures......just another component....some fail, some don't.....like anything else.

Odds are, we will see more failures from vehicles in the South and West that use the A/C (cooling fan runs as low side pressure rises) a lot........but sometimes, the inverse occurs.
Sometimes you see failures where the A/C isn't used often and I suspect the bearings bind up from lack of use.

As stated, time will tell......but it won't be a mileage thing.....up here if it isn't a hot summer or two the cooling fan might not be called upon for two or three years.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got extended hoping it covers whatever does go if it does.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah.....very good....a 6yr 72k 0deduct......best of the best.

One of those things you simultaniously hope you won't use, yet, at the same time, hope you will.

A true paradox,
Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Ah.....very good....a 6yr 72k 0deduct......best of the best.
> 
> One of those things you simultaniously hope you won't use, yet, at the same time, hope you will.
> 
> ...


The thing that got me was trip interruption prices. I guess B2B offers less for hotels than this plan does. This plan says $150 but new car only would allow $98 when I got stuck.


----------



## StayathomeChris (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know how handy you are but if it were me I would try and replace that fan motor myself. Quick check here,( 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Parts - GM Parts Online - GM Parts Direct )shows a motor for $89(man trans) and $167(auto). I'm no mechanic but I would think that the motor is likely the problem. Something to think about. Sure cheaper than $400.
Good luck. I am having my own coolant leaking issue on my 2011. After 2 new water pumps from the dealer, I'm leaking from somewhere else.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StayathomeChris said:


> I don't know how handy you are but if it were me I would try and replace that fan motor myself. Quick check here,( 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Parts - GM Parts Online - GM Parts Direct )shows a motor for $89(man trans) and $167(auto). I'm no mechanic but I would think that the motor is likely the problem. Something to think about. Sure cheaper than $400.
> Good luck. I am having my own coolant leaking issue on my 2011. After 2 new water pumps from the dealer, I'm leaking from somewhere else.


Yeah the fan replacement shouldn't be too hard. I wonder what the diff is between man and auto fan.


----------



## Slyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the parts web info.. I will get the parts & have them installed. Will give an update soon..


----------



## Slyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Update: OK.. No Leak so far.. Reservoir still full.. Was quoted $450 deductible @ the dealership here.. Refused service with them.. Purchased the Engine Coolant Fan & Motor Part ($157 + tax).. it was installed last night by a relative/mechanic....si far so good! Save boo cou $$.. Engine light still on.. Diagnosis code P..170..lean something...This shaking n neutral occured before..I put an additive n my gas tank.. watching...waiting..seems better..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The computer is alerting you to a vacuum leak....hence the rough idle.

Most vacuum related failures WILL be covered under the powertrain warranty.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0170 is almost always the PCV valve. Covered under the power train warranty.


----------

